# BlazeMaster Approval for Exposed Locations



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2012)

FYI:

BlazeMaster® CPVC pipe achieves UL approval for exposed use in basements with composite wood joists. - NFPA's Fire Sprinkler Initiative


----------



## IJHumberson (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, but if you look at the manufacturer's specifications, you'll find this:

"Use of BlazeMaster CPVC pipe and fittings is limited to basements where the quantity and combustibility of contents is low and fires with relatively low rates of heat release are expected."

I'm not sure what the general consensus on this one will be, but I'm not inclined to believe that an unfinished basement will have low quantity and combustibility of contents with fires of relatively low rates of heat release - most unfinished basements are one big storage area filled with a wide array of combustible materials, with no compartmentalization.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

some of the idea is the sprinklers wil activate!! before the pipe degrades


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Agree with cda! Not sure when this has come about, but on 13d I allow that install.


----------



## mn joe (Nov 26, 2012)

The article only mentions using the CPVC with composite wood joists.  Is this an expansion of the listing or is this only allowed with the composites?  What about dimension lumber joists or floor trusses?

Joe


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2012)

Allowed because of listing expansion!!!!    Only!!!


----------

